# Happy hedgies make me =D



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Today we finially found a pet store that sold the comfort wheel [ Talk about annoying! =/ ] .. It seemed like we were going in circles lol. Half the people at the stores would look at me like I was insane. Then pull out a itty bitty rat wheel which caused me to laugh & reply with, My chunker hedgehog wouldn't fit on there even if that is what I was looking for. The guy would get a confused face & then offer me a move around ball.. 10 stores later we found the comfort wheel! lol, then I had fight Nyx to get her in the tub (Think it was more of the opposite lol)so I could clip her back nails. Once all is said & done as well as a wheel lesson.. She stopped hissing when I would pet her or try to gathher her up. Still quilled up haha but progress none the less! It also sounded like she was purring as she ran on the wheel after figuring it out. Then all the stress of the day disappeared & for the first time since having her.. I felt like I was on the right track!

I did havee a question though.. I was just so happy about it, I had to ramble.

When I got her, she had a water bottle & I have been trying to switch her to a bowl. Does anyone have any tips on how to accomplish this? Any help will be deeply appreciated =D


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I know that face you were talking about, the confused what are you talking about look lol I'm glad she liked the wheel.

One idea you could try for your switch is to put the bowl underneath the bottle and then she may start drinking from it but will have both so you know she won't go without if she refuses. Once she gets used to the bowl you can take the other out. I lucked out with mine and both took to the bowl instantly and it was one of the first things they did once in their new cages, it seemed like they were there forever drinking that first time. 

Good luck with the switch


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I know that face you were talking about, the confused what are you talking about look lol I'm glad she liked the wheel.


Haha I just looked at him like seriously :? , your a petstore that claims to specialize in hedgehogs! :shock: lol Oye



Hedgieonboard said:


> One idea you could try for your switch is to put the bowl underneath the bottle and then she may start drinking from it but will have both so you know she won't go without if she refuses. Once she gets used to the bowl you can take the other out. I lucked out with mine and both took to the bowl instantly and it was one of the first things they did once in their new cages, it seemed like they were there forever drinking that first time.
> 
> Good luck with the switch


Oo that did the trick  , I've been meaning to respond to this thread but have been way busy.. I did that for one night and boom she took to the bowl! So now the bowl is out and I monitor her water every day when I clean out her cage just to make sure! 

Thank you so much for your tip, it worked wonders!


----------

